# ( )

## AristoS

,    .

* 26.    * 

1.                 .
2.                    .       ,      ,    ,         ,          ,             ,                ,    .
3.     ,      ,                      ,         ,       .
                  .  ,        ,      ,    ,         .
4.                  ,        .

* (          ,    ).*

----------


## AristoS

* 24. , * 

,  ,           ,            .
,  ,                                       (),      ,     .              .    ,        ,    ,                   ,     .
           ,       ,     ,    ,     ,                        .                    ,     .

*(       ,   -  ,    ).*

----------


## AristoS

():

  () ()

_____			
_____ _____ _____		

 , -, . _____, 
. _____, . _____,  _____, . _____	

   __________________,

  ________________________ , 
  ___ %   ,
: ______________________________
 ________________________________,
  : _______________

** 

, ________________________ (),       ______ ( ______,  _____).


__ ________ 2002  						___________________  ___  ___ _______ 2002 
  ()	_____________ (___________)

----------


## AristoS

...

  .      ,   .

     ,  .
Ÿ      ,          ( )      .
    ....,    ,   .

    . 

1.      .

2.     .

  ?

         .

----------


## AristoS

,   ?

 - .

    ,  1    - ,  .
      (. ).

   ...
 -    ,            ...  :yes:

----------


## AristoS

.

   (129-)    3-   14001.

     "    "...

    ,      ,  ...,       .

----------


## AristoS

,  ,   .
    ,   - .
    ,       -    ,  ,   ( ),   01.07.2007 .

----------


## AristoS

> ,  ,   .
>     ,   - .
>     ,       -    ,  ,   ( ),   01.07.2007 .


     , , 15.06.2007 .

          ,    .

, 01.09.2007                         .

    ,            .

( ,           .)

----------


## AristoS

> , , 15.06.2007 .
> 
>           ,    .
> 
> , 01.09.2007                         .
> 
>     ,            .
> 
> ( ,           .)


        .

.
*  1*                     .

1.         
            .
2.      ( ,     ).
3.       ( ,    ).
4. ,     . (,   -  )
5. 13001 
6.           ,  ,   . 
7. ,     (400 ).
8. 14001 (  ,     ,    ,    ( ),  ).

    :
1.    (,   -  ).

----------


## AristoS

..

     -   .

  :

 ,          ,          .

	       ()    (     ).
	 ,       0,5  (    ) -  .
	           (   )
	    (  ) - 2 .
	  ,     - 2 .
	       1 .
( - )

( ).

----------


## AristoS

"".

   - , .  , ,    .

----------



----------


## AristoS

...

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=147059

----------


## AristoS

-  . 
 - .

----------


## AristoS

*    -*
-							_________ 2007 
. -, . ___, . ___		___  ___ .  ___  ___ .
*  ___
*
:	___
___
( ___ ,   100 %   )
(1    ___         )

: ___   
: ___
:       ___.
   :       ___.
:  - 100 % ().
 :       ___.

 :
1.  ,  ,  .
  :
: ___
   ,     - ___               ,              ,     ,  .
        ( ),  :
 ___    1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 ;
 ___    1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 .
 ,      ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,             ___.___.2008 .           -  ,  ,    ___.___.2007 .
:
 ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,  :
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 ;
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 .
          -  ,  ,    ___.___.2007 .                      .
   :  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,  :
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 ;
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 .
          -  ,  ,    ___.___.2007 .                      .
:  - 100 % ().
 :  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,  :
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 ;
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 .
          -  ,  ,    ___.___.2007 .                      .

  - _________ 2007 .
    		___________ (___)

----------


## AristoS

*    -*
-							_________ 2007 
. -, . ___, . ___		___  ___ .  ___  ___ .

*  ___
*
:	___
___
( ___ ,   100 %   )
(1    ___         )

: ___   
: ___
:       ___.
   :       ___.
:  - 100 % ().
 :       ___.

 :
1.      .
2.    (     ).
3.       (      ).

  :
: ___
_________ 2007        (  ___)      ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,  :
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 ;
___  1/2  ,  ,   ___ (___) ,       - ___ %,   ___ (___)     ___.___.2008 .
    _________ 2007        -  ___, ___.
_________ 2008            .
    24                .
: ___
   :      .
:  - 100 % ().
 :      .

  :
: ___
    24                 ,         .                    ,     .
:   ,  :      .
   :      .
:  - 100 % ().
 :      .

  :
: ___
:      ,  
_________ 2007 ,  :       .
   :       .
:  - 100 % ().
 :       .

  - _________ 2008 .
    		___________ (___)

----------

AristoS ,  (  )

----------

,  . ,        ,     . 24  .

----------

,      ?  . 4   ,   .    8 .        .    ,    3      - ""  ,  .     .   "".     : "    " .     ,    ,   . 
       ,   "",     ?  ?      4 .    .       .     "",       .   ,    ?

----------


## Leila

> .


  .      .



> ,    3      - ""  ,  .     .   "".     : "    " .     ,    ,   .


    ,      ?
  ,    :Smilie:    ,          .



> ?      4 .    .       .     "",       .   ,    ?


       ,     ,      . -      ?   , ,            .

----------

Leila,    !   :   ,          ?     :         .        .    ?

----------


## AristoS

, ....

----------

,        ?    ?

----------

AristoS ,        !

----------


## Leila

**,    .

----------


## ab2093

*"  * 
    -      ,          ,   . 26   N 14-,          . ,   ,      ,         ,          ,             ,                ,    . 
 ,        28.10.2005 N 03-05-01-04/348,     ,   .  , ,           -,                       ,     . 
          .      09.10.2006 N 03-05-01-04/290         -  ,     1 000 000 .              . 
        . ,     ,    .      .  ,            ,          ,      .   . 1 . 87             ,         .           .        () (. 2 . 2   N 14-).          ,        ,   (. 2 . 48  ).      N 14-     ,      :        (. 28  N 14-);       (    )         (. 4 . 23  . 26  N 14-);         (. 7 . 1 . 8  N 14-);      ,        .

,        ,       ( ).          25.07.2006 N 33-18719/05-02-3629/06-1."

----------

.

            (     ) .

 .      ( . )  .       10%.     60%.     .

        ,    .
             -   .   ,         .
      .
 ()    . -       ( ,  ,   ).

      ,         .     .

      (    . )      .      .
,     ,    ,           ,      .

              .

----------

,    .     ( ).   !!! . 
 ,       .      ?
 ,

----------


## Egregor

> ,         .     .


         ( ???)




> .


         .   ,   ,  ,   -    ,     , ,    .
 ,    ,       .

----------

> ( ???)


. ..           .

  . ,    ,    .
    -  .
                (    -   )        .   -  .

----------


## Leila

> (    -   )


   . ,        ,       (   ).

----------

> . ,        ,       (   ).


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post51987432

???

----------


## Leila

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post51987432


 ?  ,      ? .

----------

> ?  ,      ? .


  .     ,     .

,             .      . .

    (   )   ?      .     (  ,   , ,   ..  ..).

   .

----------


## Leila

> (   )   ?      .     (  ,   , ,   ..  ..).


 ,     .  . : 400 . -   , 200 . -  .

----------

, .26   . ..                  ,          
 ,   ,      ?   ,  .6    ..   -     !
  ,    .        ,    ,  .         .
   :
1.      
2.     ,        .

----------


## Leila

> 2.     ,        .


               -    .

----------


## AristoS

-  ,    ( - ,   ....     ...).

----------


## Leila

> -


,  , -   :Big Grin:    ?

----------


## NAHA

AristoS,   ,    ,   2          .
 : 4 . ,  ,    .   1  (2)    .    ,   .     ,     , ..    . 
 : ,   ,        .      ?.., ..    ,     .
, ,     ?
       .  :  2    ?

----------

.

  .

         .        ,     (, ,     ).

    .

----------

.
  ..    . 
          .
 ,     - ,     ,     46  .

----------


## Margo02

> .
>   ..    . 
>           .
>  ,     - ,     ,     46  .


       .   -  , ..     .
        312    -         .      .

----------

.     .

----------


## Margo02

....?
        .

----------

,    .

----------

,      ,

----------


## Margo02

- ,     -  (    )?
       ,  ,   .

----------

.           ,     ..    -

----------


## Margo02

1  2009         -       ,     (  - )   .

----------

. ,       
,    ,   14  .    .

----------


## Leila

> 1  2009         -       ,     (  - )   .


 -?  :Smilie:    ?     ?

----------


## anscor

,           ?

----------

, ,  ...
  ...
 - 2 ,  6%.
     .
 :
1.     ,   ,    ?
2.   ?    - .. ..  2     , ..  20    ...    20  -        -     -  -   ...
        -       -  ,               ...
   -       -       ...
          . ?       ?
    -    ?     ?
        ?  ,      .      -       -     ..     ?
 ,  ,  , -    ?

----------


## Leila

> ,           ?


.

----------


## Leila

> 1.     ,   ,    ?


 .



> -    ?


 ,   .  ,     .   ,        .  ,    .

----------

,     
     ?
       ,     31  ? 
  -     -        ,           ...
              ?       1/2      ""...?
    ?       ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


,   ,       ,  .



> ,     31  ?


   ,   .



> ?       1/2      ""...?


   -  .

----------

,     "...          ",            -           ?

----------


## Leila

> -       ?


                    .

----------

,   .  ,            . (,   ,       .    )
 ?!      .
: 
1. 14001 + 
-  ,     ?
       :
1.  -,        .
   , .

----------

...     .)     .    ,  . 1-  2-   7 ., 3-  - 2 .   1- .     ,         ...   .(

1.       . ?      ,       ,          .      50  50?

2.        7   .       9 ,       10. ?          ?

3.  46      ?    ? 

 ,     ,            ...  ,    .        ,      ...

 !      ?

----------


## AristoS

(  ),      .
   (, -).
        ,       , ..        (, ).

----------


## AristoS

.
     .   ,   ,    ...

----------

> .
>      .   ,   ,    ...


  ...       . .. 1-        7 . .?     ?

----------


## AristoS

,          .

----------

> ,          .



  ! 
  !     .    ,           ... 

   .   ,      -   ?     ?

----------


## AristoS

:
 "  "  208-
 "   "  39-


 2  1997 . N 27

----------

> :
>  "  "  208-
>  "   "  39-
> 
> 
>  2  1997 . N 27


!   .    .      ,       .    ?

----------


## AristoS

.        .
 ,    ,       ....

----------

!
 :    1  ,  5    ,        ,                (..             :Smilie: ).     :          ?                   ?

----------


## AristoS

.

----------

!!  !! :Smilie:    ...  , 25%      ,             .     .       ,            (        1,5 )
:           ,    -    ????
        ?                    ?
   ..      .    -   6 ,            ...      ,    3-    .       ,      ..                     ?    !! :Smilie: )

----------


## Leila

> .


   ? ,    (      /  ),     (           ,       ).



> :           ,    -    ????


     ?

----------


## 2

> ,     ,            ...  ,    .        ,      ...
> 
>  !      ?


 -    .
  .    ,   
             -  ,   .      ,       
        ,      .
         (   )

----------


## _

,      ,   ?
      .       .

----------


## 2

> ,      ,   ?
>       .       .


  ,

----------


## _

> ,


   ,    ,   ,    (    ), -  -?         ,     ?

----------


## 333

> !!  !!   ...  , 25%      ,             .     .       ,            (        1,5 )
> :           ,    -    ????
>         ?                    ?


    ,

----------


## 333

> ,    ,   ,    (    ), -  -?         ,     ?


  3      .    ,

----------


## Vasily_

,    
  - 2 ,  6%.
         (49%)      .

  :
1.       ? (   -   )
2.            (        ) -    3  ...       .      ( )   (       .   - 30 )?
3.          ?  
4.    ,    ( ,  ,   )     ? 

 :Smilie:

----------


## _

.             (.. 49 %   )   ,      .    ,         )

----------


## Leila

> (49%)      .
> 
>   :
> 1.       ? (   -   )
> 2.            (        ) -    3  ...       .      ( )   (       .   - 30 )?
> 3.          ?
> 4.    ,    ( ,  ,   )     ?


           .       . ,  .

----------

> .       . ,  .


         - ..  ..

----------


## Leila

> - ..  ..


       .        .
    ,       :



> 1.       ? (   -


,   .



> 2.            (        ) -    3  ...       .      ( )   (       .   - 30 )?


        ,         - 30  (       ).        ,       ,        30 .        ,     .



> 3.          ?


  ?     .



> 4.    ,    ( ,  ,   )     ?


       ,    ,     ?  :Smilie:     ,     ?    ,     ,        .

----------


## Vasily_

*Leila*,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

, *Vasily_*.

----------

.     .  .      .   .       .   10000.      .   .

----------

